# Earth: Final Conflict - Deutscher Trailer zur Rodenberry-Serie



## FlorianStangl (4. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Earth: Final Conflict - Deutscher Trailer zur Rodenberry-Serie* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Earth: Final Conflict - Deutscher Trailer zur Rodenberry-Serie


----------



## Riesenhummel (4. Juni 2015)

muss Werbung nicht auch so gekennzeichnet werden?


----------



## Marius1990 (4. Juni 2015)

Lass mich lügen aber die hab ich vor 10 jahren auf VOX oder so geguckt


----------



## McDrake (4. Juni 2015)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> muss Werbung nicht auch so gekennzeichnet werden?


Eigentlich schon.


----------



## The_Final (4. Juni 2015)

Wäre es vielleicht möglich, den namen von Herrn Rod*d*enberry auch im Titel richtig zu schreiben?


----------



## Wamboland (4. Juni 2015)

Heggemann1990 schrieb:


> Lass mich lügen aber die hab ich vor 10 jahren auf VOX oder so geguckt



Wollte gerade sagen ... ist die nicht uralt?


----------



## Enisra (4. Juni 2015)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Wollte gerade sagen ... ist die nicht uralt?



ja, aber gerade alte Serien sind oft erst sehr spät auf DVD verfügbar


----------



## MichaelG (4. Juni 2015)

Oder manchmal auch nur teilweise (Ein Colt für alle Fälle, Full House) oder auch gar nicht (Family Matters).


----------

